# Авиация > Литература >  Лётчики за письменным столом

## Sizif

*Анатолий Маркуша* 

          Маркуша Анатолий Маркович - биография и некоторые её подробности "со стороны"
"В последний раз он поднялся в небо, когда ему было за восемьдесят. Эту возможность ему подарили на день рождения. Встреча со старым другом По-2 - лучшего подарка летчику и писателю Анатолию Маркуше не могло быть. Анатолий Маркович Маркуша родился 20 июня 1921 г. "Интересоваться самолетами я начал в 13-14, летать - в неполных 17, в аэроклубе", - рассказывал он сам. Борисоглебскую школу пилотов окончил 19 июня 1941 г. В годы войны воевал на Карельском фронте, когда наступило мирное время попал в первый набор школы летчиков-испытателей. В его летную книжку вписаны почти все типы самолетов, существовавших в годы его летной работы.В 1955 г. полеты пришлось оставить, но в авиации он остался до конца жизни. Теперь он ей служил писательским пером. Первая его книга вышла в 1957 г. С тех пор он написал более ста книг. Переведенные на многие языки, изданные тиражом более 15 миллионов экземпляров, его книги заняли места на полках рядом с изданиями Экзюпери, Ричарда Баха и других замечательных летчиков-писателей. Маркуша писал о том, что любил. А любил он более всего славное воздушное братство и небо. "Нет", "Вам - взлет", "33 ступеньки в небо" и многие другие его книги вели людей в авиацию.
      На его письменном столе лежит первая страница новой повести, которой не суждено увидеть свет… 30 августа Анатолий Маркович ушел из жизни. Но остались его книги и, услышав их зов, в небо поднимется еще не одно поколение новых авиаторов. Говорят, человек жив, пока его помнят. Анатолия Маркушу мы будем помнить всегда.


А.И. Алешин, А.И. Бажанов, А.А. Воинов, О.Г. Ганович, А.Ю. Гарнаев, О.К. Громова, В.Г. Дейнека, П.С. Дейнекин, Л.Я. Зайцева, А.Н. Квочур, А.Б. Лигерман, А.И. Малюков, Д.А. Морозов, М.М. Опарин, В.И. Осадчий, В.Е. Павлов, И.В. Пейда, В.А. Пономаренко, А.Е. Рекемчук, В.Н. Романов, А.В. Рудых, Г.М. Садовников, М.П. Симонов, В.С. Смирнов, В.А. Тюшин,Г.Хагена,В.И.Цугарев,А  .Н.Чернов.

http://www.hrono.ru/biograf/bio_m/markusha.html
http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/41/page50.html
http://www.virtualflight.ru/componen...1612.0/lang,ru
http://memory-page.narod.ru/lit/markusha.htm

Памяти Анатолия Марковича Маркуши
(ссылка на журнал "Двигатель") 
http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/41/page50.html

============================
Первый выпуск ШЛИ МАП (1950 г.)(фото)

http://www.testpilot.ru/memo/50/shli50.htm

===========================

Каким быть? Биография: МАРКУША Анатолий

http://www.odinvopros.ru/lib/biography.php?id=396

----------------------------------
"ЗАПИСКИ ФОТОРЕПОРТЁРА"

(АВИАЦИЯ И ФОТОГРАФИЯ )(о книге М.Б.Рыбака)

http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/por...=2004&nnumb=41
(Окончание. Начало в № 41.) 
http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/por...=2004&nnumb=42
-------------------------------

Арнольд Маркович Лурье, известный как  Анатолий Маркович Маркуша 
http://memory-page.narod.ru/lit/markusha.htm
-------------------------------
Ольга Громова, Павел Лернер
"Высота"(памяти Анатолия Маркуши)http://lib.1september.ru/2005/19/5.htm 
-------------------------------
"ДВЕ ВЫСОТЫ" (Дейнекин о Маркуше)http://www.trud.ru/trud.php?id=20010...1topiccount=93
-------------------------------
Анатолий Маркович Маркуша
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/MARKUS...sha_A._M..html
-------------------------------
Владимир Николаевич Романов 
"Я ДУМАЮ - МОЕ ДЕЛО -РИСОВАТЬ"
"...Я думаю - мое дело рисовать. Это так, и подтверждение тому более сорока книг, проиллюстрированных за 10 лет в свободное от работы время. Хобби? Нет, не то слово, не русское и не мое. Увлечение? - Да. И, пожалуй, образ жизни, который начался и неожиданно и закономерно… со встречи с Анатолием Марковичем Маркушей..."
http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/45/page30.html
http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/41/page51.html
http://lib.1september.ru/2005/19/6.htm40
========================
Книги А.Маркуши
http://www.alib.ru/findp.php4?author...F0%EA%F3%F8%E0
------------------------------
Библиотека клуба "Первый шаг"(скачать)
http://www.firstep.ru/library/library.htm

А. М. Маркуша. "33 ступеньки в небо" (pdf 9 Мб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Вам взлет" (pdf 11.5 Мб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Дайте курс" (pdf 10 Мб)
А. М. Маркуша. "От винта" (pdf 4.1 Мб)
А.М. Маркуша. "Мужчинам до 16 лет" (pdf 12Мб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Первым делом самолеты" (pdf 9.0 Мб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Сто лет как один день" (pdf 700 Кб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Щит героя" (zip 390 Кб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Завещане грустного клоуна" (zip 133 Кб)
А. М. Маркуша. "Я лётчик" (pdf 8.7 Мб)
------------------------------
Анатолий Маркуша "Дайте курс"(скачать)
http://paraplan.ru/forum/catalog.php?cat=20
АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ: > Тема: Анатолий Маркуша. "Дайте курс".
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/5/39...l?topiccount=3
------------------------------
Анатолий Маркович Маркуша. "Вам - взлет!"(текст и рисунки)
http://lib.meta.ua/book/25645/
http://www.ruslib.com/PROZA/MARKUSHA/vam_vzlet.txt http://moshkow.cherepovets.ru/cgi-bi.../vam_vzlet.txt
(о книге)http://qiq.ru/26/02/2007/knigi/14512...vam_vzlet.html

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ: > Тема: "Вам взлёт".Анатолий Маркуша
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/9/7/90...685797_1.shtml
-----------------------------
Маркуша А.М. Грешные Ангелы, ZIP Архив 255 Кб
http://www.zovneba.irk.ru/text.html
-----------------------------
"Про молоток, клещи и другие нужные вещи" 
Анатолий Маркуша
Издательство: Народная асвета (Минск)
Год издания: 1981(Скачать )
http://all-ebooks.com/index.php?newsid=4006
-------------------------------
"Мужчинам до 16 лет"
"Вам-взлет!" 
"Про молоток, клещи и другие нужные вещи" 
http://newshot.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=7880
------------------------------
Маркуша Анатолий Маркович
Человек летающий(о книге)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bibl/oblojki/m.html
------------------------------
Маркуша, Анатолий
"Чудеса на колесах"
http://www.libex.ru/detail/book79706.html
------------------------------
Анатолий Маркуша "МУЖЧИНАМ ДО 16 ЛЕТ"
http://www.infanata.org/2006/06/08/a...do_16_let.html
http://www.oldbooks.ru/index.php?productID=1451693
-------------------------------
Маркуша А. А я сам ... (книга для тех, кто начинает мастерить)
http://www.oldbooks.ru/index.php?productID=1451669
-------------------------------
Замечательный роман о лётчиках "для взрослых", найти который в Сети я так и не смог. Вот единственная"обещающая " ссылка
Маркуша А.М. роман: "НЕТ".
wing.nasa@mail.rujohanson: <a href=http://tang.ru>Вот здесь всё есть</a> 
Анатолий Маркуша "Нет". Про летчиков-испытателей.
http://blin-da-mase.diary.ru/?comments&postid=33454211
-------------------------------
О ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ=106-й книге Анатолия Марковича МАРКУШИ, состоящей из 2-х (двух) его произведений:
1)"По дороге к небу"
2) "ПОСЛЕДНИЙ парад"
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...854730;start=0
-------------------------------
(pdf) Анатолий МАРКУША Москва "Издательский Дом "Вестник Воздушного Флота" 2003 СТО ... 
Анатолий МАРКУША, гвардии старший лейтенант ВВС, член-корреспондент Международной академии человека в аэрокосмических системах 
http://www.firstep.ru/library/Artist...KakOdinDen.pdf  · 738 КБ 
-----------------------------
Маркуша А.М., его произведения в фондах ЛОДБ:
АБВ... А сперва была лошадь. А я сам. Азбука мужества. Бессмертный флагман. В полёте. Время не ждёт! Все цвета радуги. Дороге нет конца. Если вы учитель. Желаю счастья, девочки! Здесь будет город. Здесь живут силачи. Книга для сыновей и пап. Кто ты? Мужчинам до 16 лет. На земле, в небесах и на море. Небо твоё и моё. Нет. Облака под ногами. Они стерегут синеву. Плюс мечта, или повесть о том, как мы не стали путешественниками. Работа у нас такая. Синее небо. слава ветру. Совершенно несекретно. Тима дома. 33 ступеньки в небо. Ученик орла. Хитрая точка. Человек летающий. Человек-птица. Чудеса на колёсах. 600 советов на разные случаи жизни. Это вам не игрушки. Я - солдат, и ты - солдат. http://www.firstep.ru/library/library.htm
----------------------------
Анатолий Маркович МАРКУША "ЩИТ ГЕРОЯ"
http://allbooks.const.ru/chr_237/txt...index_txt.html
http://pycm.livejournal.com/171874.html
http://www.firstep.ru/library/library.htm
-----------------------------
Форум Стрижей - Раздел Рекомендуемая литература
Прочитайте также роман "Нет"- очень сильная вещь. 
ВАМ ВЗЛЁТ-А.Маркуша ...
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...=1113305883/50 - 166k - 
Анатолий Маркович Маркуша 
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...m=1125437746/6  · 57 КБ 
-----------------------------
Форум "АВИА.РУ" -  о Маркуше
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/9/7/90...797_all.shtml?
http://nsc.1september.ru/2000/31/no31_1.htm 
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/9/5/86...l?topiccount=1
----------------------------- 
Маркуша А. М. 70 Мозаика для делового человека. —М.: Педагогика-Пресс, 1992. 
http://vova1001.narod.ru/00004067.htm
=======================  
Маркуша А.Книга для сыновей и для пап
Маркуша А.А, Б, В
http://www.knigoxod.in.ua/?action=7400&id=1290
-------------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША - публицистика, интервью, мифы и легенды

Анатолий МАРКУША - о книге А.Гарнаева "Аэроузел-2" 
http://avvakul.ru/include%20new/12009.htm
----------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША (Писатель и школа)
 "Чего они ждут от нас"?
http://www.ug.ru/issue/?action=topic&toid=5375
----------------------------
Маркуша А. Прислушиваясь к детям. - "Наука и жизнь"№№ 10-12, 1978 г.; № 1, 1979. 
http://www.nkj.ru/archive/articles/3103/
----------------------------
(pdf) <E2E5F0F1F2EAE05F322E717864> 
В различных сочетаниях этих четырех основ, мотивов деятельности - все различия людей" (Маркуша А. Откровенно говоря // Наука и жизнь.
Маркуша А., 5.5.5. 115.
-----------------------------
"ЕСТЬ ВОПРОСЫ - НЕТ ОТВЕТОВ"
Маркуша Анатолий писатель
http://www.trud.ru/trud.php?id=200009291820508
-----------------------------
ЛЕГКО ЛИ "СХОДИТЬ ЗАМУЖ"?
http://zdd.1september.ru/2001/19/4.htm
-----------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША "ФРАГМЕНТЫ ОДНОЙ ЖИЗНИ"
http://zdd.1september.ru/2001/14/3.htm
-----------------------------
Анатолий Маркуша  "И БРОНЯ МОЖЕТ РАБОТАТЬ"
http://www.transport.ru/2_period/vvflota/96_6/mark.htm
-----------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША "ПОСЛУШАЙТЕ, О ЧЕМ ВЫ ГОВОРИТЕ ДОМА"
http://zdd.1september.ru/2001/08/3.htm
http://www.eduhmao.ru/portal/dt?last...=ARTICLE_67944
------------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША "ОБ ЭГОИЗМЕ, ДЕНЬГАХ И БРАНИ"
http://zdd.1september.ru/2000/no29_30b.htm
------------------------------
Анатолий Маркуша "БУДУ ЛЮБИТЬ ВСЕГДА" http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/37/page38.html
------------------------------
Александр Панфилов"Зачем мальчишкам тренировать руки?" 
(Разговор с Анатолием Маркушей и его правдивые истории из собственной жизни)
http://lib.1september.ru/2004/12/11.htm
------------------------------
Анатолий Маркуша "БУДЬ ТРИЖДЫ СЧАСТЛИВ, ВСЯК МЕНЯ ЧИТАЮЩИЙ"
http://amisha45.livejournal.com/
------------------------------
Леонид Владимиров. "Советский космический блеф"
"...Поздней осенью 1965 года московский писатель Анатолий Маркуша, в прошлом военный летчик, удостоенный, несмотря на свое еврейское происхождение, самых высших орденов, принес в редакцию нашего журнала "Знание - сила" рассказ "День рождения". Мы читали рукопись, недоверчиво посмеиваясь: в рассказе речь шла о том, как правительство решило обнародовать имя таинственного Главного Конструктора космических кораблей и как в день его рождения, неожиданно для него самого, в газетах появились его большие портреты, поздравления от высших руководителей страны и даже указ об очередном награждении. Не было ни малейших сомнений, что автор имел в виду Королева, чье имя было тогда абсолютно неведомо гражданам Советского Союза - в рассказе приводились точные биографические детали, включая и такую, как пребывание Королева в тюремной камере.
Мы, помню, хотели сразу же вернуть рассказ автору: бесполезно, дескать, и пытаться, все равно цензура не допустит. Маркуша, однако, проявил настойчивость, странную для этого скромного человека. "Ну, попробуйте, ребята, что вам стоит! Пусть хотя бы дойдет до цензора - это очень нужно, понятно?"
Нам было не очень понятно, однако попытку мы сделали. Рассказ до цензора дошел и был немедленно запрещен к публикации..."
http://bookz.ru/authors/vladimirov-l...skij_blef.html
-------------------------------
"...Мы вместе вышли из ЦДЛ. Завхоз Шапиро, коротенький толстенький церберчик на вахте у входа, проводил нас глазами. Следующий раз, едва исключили из СП, Шапиро меня уже не впустил. «А вы, собственно, кто?» - спрашивал он писателей, но безмолвно пропускал заведующих овощными базами. Однажды Анатолий Маркуша, бывший летчик, взял Шапиро за грудки и приподнял: «Если не будешь знать писателей в лицо, приклею к стене». С тех пор Маркуша причислился в уме Шапиро к начальству, при появлении которого завхоз приподнимался на цыпочки и кланялся..."
http://www.druzhnikov.com/text/rass/russmif/7.html
------------------------------
Главный наказ Анатолия Маркуши
http://gazeta.aif.ru/online/ss/259/ss12_01
http://www.manway.ru/index.php?page=...er&article=215
------------------------------ 
Анатолий МАРКУША: 
Завещание грустного клоуна
http://www.ug.ru/99.37/t24.htm
------------------------------ 
"Я не трус, но я боюсь...
 Научите ребят разумной храбрости"
http://www.ug.ru/issue/?action=topic&toid=4808&i_id=58
------------------------------
Надежда Капитонова "Спасибо, Маркуша !"
http://lib.1september.ru/2006/11/11.htm
------------------------------ 
"Когда деревья были большими....или Как я маме помогал..." 
http://ljmob.ru/read/user/baxus/108513
http://turkish-r.livejournal.com/197109.html
-------------------------------
Истребитель должен быть нахалом(интервью)
http://www.rpgazeta.ru/index.php3?pa...9&source=4elep
------------------------------ 
 Валентина Гусева "Про калоши Михалыча и помятую фляжку" 
(Урок по книге А.Маркуши «А я сам…»)
http://lib.1september.ru/articlef.php?ID=200600312
-------------------------------
Писатель Анатолий Маркович Маркуша приводит высказывания детей:

"Когда меня лупят, я рычу от злости и ненавижу их, потом мечтаю умереть, чтобы они поплакали и помучались".

"Пока бьют, соображаю, как бы улизнуть, и ору, чтобы они думали: вот сейчас он умрет... А потом, как вырвусь от них, мечтаю навредить им еще хуже. Когда-нибудь я все-таки сожгу их дом!"

"Ненавидел, ненавижу и буду ненавидеть всех, кто прикладывал ко мне руки. И вырасту – не забуду".

"Я испытываю чувство злости, ненависти, бешенства и больше всего презрения, как к фашистам".

"При порке и вообще когда наказывают, я не о себе думаю, а о родителях. Подлецы вы! И за что вы мне такие достались? Куда от вас деваться? Ну вырасту – поплачете вы у меня тоже".
-------------------------------
Анатолий МАРКУША "О ПОЛЬЗЕ фантазий"
http://zdd.1september.ru/2000/no21_22c.htm
-------------------------------
Мультфильм "Дима отправляется в путь" 

http://forum.arjlover.net/archive/index.php/t-2164.html

"...Ну вот, благодаря команде обновлённого телеканала "2х2" мировое русскоговорящее сообщество получило это произведение искусства СССР, которое, помимо ностальгической составляющей, обладает и нестареюще сильными мобилизующими качествами. Оказывается, ничего удивительного в этом нет, т.к. его автором сценария является прирождённый лётчик и известнейший детский писатель Анатолий Маркович Маркуша (http://engine.aviaport.ru/issues/41/page50.html) (Арнольд Маркович Лурье)..."

"...За время работы над рипом я посмотрел, а главное послушал, фильм "Дима отправляется в путь" десятки раз, и свидетельствую — не надоело!!! Но есть ощущение, что фильм должен был быть не таким коротким, т.к. последняя часть выглядит урезанной. Если так, и денег у СССР на такой проект действительно не хватило, потому что близилась Олимпиада-80, то очень жаль..."
ID: 36396  
Название: Дима отправляется в путь  
Жанр: мультфильм  
Производство: ТО “Экран”  
Хронометраж: 00:16:21  
Автор сценария: Маркуша Анатолий  
Режиссер: Песков Виталий  
Оператор: Гаман Эрнст  
Аннотация: О том, как пионер Дима выбирал профессию.  
Композитор: Мажуков Алексей. Текст песен - Пляцковский Михаил  
Год производства: 1978  
Ключевые слова: анимационное кино для детей 
http://mults.spb.ru/mults/?id=1448

http://www.gtrf.ru/item.asp?ob_no=182011
http://teledu.ru/video/8151606c-04fe...a5b19e875bdbА. 

Мажуков, слова М. Пляцковского, "Да здравствует скорость!" 
(из мультфильма "Дима отправляется в путь") 
http://notypesen.narod.ru/
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=34953 
-----------------------------------
Анатолий Маркович МАРКУША(поиск в Интернете)
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p=4&...D0%B5%D1%82%22

----------


## Sizif

*Лётчик-испытатель и писатель Марк Галлай*

АВТОБИОГРАФИЯ
16.04.1914 - 14.07.1998
Галлай Марк Лазаревич.
Родился в Петербурге 16 апреля 1914 г.
Образование высшее техническое (Ленинградский политехнический институт) и летное (Школа пилотов Ленинградского аэроклуба).
С 1937 по 1958 г. работал летчиком-испытателем конструкторских бюро и научно-исследовательских институтов авиационной промышленности. Летал на самолетах 124 типов и назначений.
В 1941,1942,1943 гг. участвовал в Великой Отечественной войне в качестве летчика, командира звена, заместителя командира эскадрильи. Закончил войну майором. Вышел в отставку в звании полковника.
Испытательную работу совмещал с научно-исследовательской. Опубликовал около 30 научных работ. Доктор технических наук, профессор, академик Академии транспорта Российской Федерации.
Участвовал в подготовке первой группы советских космонавтов ("гагаринской шестерки").
После завершения летной деятельности с 1958 по 1975 г. работал старшим научным сотрудником в Летно-исследовательском институте (ЛИИ) Министерства авиационной промышленности. С 1975г. занимаюсь только литературным трудом. Первую книгу "Через невидимые барьеры" опубликовал в 1960 г.
Жанр, в котором работаю, - художественно-документальный: на основе фактов, событий и проблем отечественной авиации и космонавтики. Член Союза писателей с 1965 г.
За участие в боях и летно-испытательную работу присвоены звания Героя Советского Союза и заслуженного летчика-испытателя СССР. Награжден 11 орденами и 15 медалями. Одной из Малых планет Солнечной системы присвоено наименование "Галлай". 
--------------------------------
Марк Лазаревич Галлай
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/G/GALLAY...lay_M._L..html
http://pilot.agr.su/topik/06/1/index.shtml
-------------------------------
АВИА.РУ - о Галлае
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/8/5/53...?topiccount=72
-------------------------
"Высокое небо Марка Галлая"
http://jjew.ru/index.php?prn=7168
--------------------------
"Военный лётчик, испытатель, писатель, учёный"(Публикацию подготовил Александр БРУСИЛОВСКИЙ)
http://www.mosoblpress.ru/kalin/show.shtml?d_id=6256
-------------------------
Л.ЛАЗАРЕВ "Это было при нас"(Из книги «Записки пожилого человека»)
"ПЛАНЕТА «ГАЛЛАЙ»"
http://www.lechaim.ru/ARHIV/131/gallay.htm
http://lit.1september.ru/articlef.php?ID=200401504
------------------------
Галлай, Марк Лазаревич - в Википедии

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
--------------------------
Марк Лазаревич Галлай 
http://books.imhonet.ru/person/33718/
---------------------------
Г.М.Шиянов Я.И.Верников 
Марк Лазаревич Галлай
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/18/16/index.shtml
----------------
Открытие мемориальной доски Марку Лазаревичу Галлаю(21 .02.2006г.)http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...hp?storyid=198
---------------------------
Книги М. Галлая
Через невидимые барьеры. М.: Мол. гвардия, 1960, 1962,1965,1969; Воениздат, 1990. 
Испытано в небе. М.: Мол. гвардия, 1963, 1965,1969; Воениздат, 1990. 
Полет самолета с неполной и несимметричной тягой. М.: Машиностроение, 1970. 
Первый бой мы выиграли. М.: Сов. писатель, 1973, 1979; Воениздат, 1990. 
С человеком на борту. М.: Сов. писатель, 1985; Воениздат, 1990. 
Жизнь Арцеулова. М.: Политиздат, 1985; Воениздат, 1990. 
Валерий Чкалов. М.: Малыш, 1981; Новосибирск: Зап.-Сиб. кн. изд-во, 1984. 
Летчик Гризодубова. М: Малыш, 1984. 
Полоса точного приземления. М.: Моск. рабочий, 1987. 
Небо, которое объединяет. М.: Блиц, 1997. 
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/8/index.shtml
----------------------------------
«Через невидимые барьеры» - Начало начал
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/7/index.shtml
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/6/index.shtml
«Через невидимые барьеры» - От автора
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/5/index.shtml

"Через невидимые барьеры"
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...ez/cherez.html
http://www.gramotey.com/index.htm?op...mie_bareri.zip
http://www.gramotey.com/books/40119477502459.htm
http://www.ebdb.ru/Details.aspx?id=e...%b1%d0%b0%d1%8
--------------------------- 
"Я думал: это давно забыто..."
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...dumal/obl.html

Цензура и цензоры 
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/9/index.shtml

Сергей Анохин и Университет марксизма-ленинизма
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/4/index.shtml.

Полет "Восхода" - отставка Хрущева
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/37/index.shtml

"Нам не страшен серый волк..."
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/36/index.shtml

Удар в спину
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/35/index.shtml

Ужин с суперразведчиком
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/34/index.shtml

И на старуху бывает проруха
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/33/index.shtml

Станкевич
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/32/index.shtml

Нарком Шахурин - «шабес-гой»
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/31/index.shtml

Только с одним вопросом
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/30/index.shtml

На юбилее
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/3/index.shtml

Ценный подарок
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/29/index.shtml

Премия улыбнулась
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/28/index.shtml

«Поза, конечно, хороша...»
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/27/index.shtml

Только ваш портрет!
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/26/index.shtml

Как я был взяткодателем
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/25/index.shtml

У партизан
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/24/index.shtml

Об исправлении ошибок
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/23/index.shtml

"С человеком на борту"
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/22/index.shtml

Хмурым октябрьским утром
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/21/index.shtml

Обтекатели
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/13/index.shtml

Не хочу быть моделью
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/20/index.shtml

Авиационные афоризмы
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/2/index.shtml

Михаил Кураев. Сугубо личное...
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/19/index.shtml
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...l/michail.html

Станок «Рейнеккер»
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/18/index.shtml

Проспект Королева
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/17/index.shtml

Визит к Кащею
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/16/index.shtml

Кто сказал: "Первый - Гагарин?"
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/15/index.shtml

Дрова
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/14/index.shtml

Как я стал дегероизатором
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/11/index.shtml

Перед катастрофой - после катастрофы
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/10/index.shtml

Весна 1945-го. Берлин
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/1/index.shtml

 Только ваш портрет!
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/26/index.shtml
------------------------
Марк Галлай "МиГ-3 глазами испытателя"
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/isp/mig3.htm
------------------------
Избранное в двух томах. Том первый. [Doc-ZIP] 
Л.Лазарев Вступительная статья 
От автора 
Через невидимые барьеры 
Испытано в небе 
Встречи:
Обстоятельствам вопреки (А.Твардовский)
Менялся - и оставался собой (К.Симонов)
Собственное мнение (Э.Казакевич)
Он был - боец (А.Каплер)
Самая трудная смелость - смелость мысли (А.Аграновский)
Совсем не такой (М.Бернес)
У тети на именинах (И.Андроников)
Наш гость - майор Сли.
Избранное в двух томах. Том второй. [Doc-ZIP] 
Первый бой мы выиграли 
С человеком на борту 
Жизнь Арцеулова(М.: Воениздат, 1990) 
Авиаторы об авиации. [Doc-ZIP] 
Встречи на аэродромах. [Doc-ZIP]
(Галлай М.Л. Третье измерение. - М.: Советский писатель, 1973)http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/G/GALLAY..._M._L..html#01 
---------------------- 
Марк Галлай "Испытано в небе" 
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/galla...v_nebe__0.html
http://www.ebdb.ru/Details.aspx?id=4...-------------- 
" Вчера это было экзотикой"
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/06/12/index.shtml 
---------------------
"С человеком на борту..."
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...helov/obl.html 
http://militera.lib.ru/explo/gallay_ml/title.html
----------------------
"Первый бой мы выиграли" 
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/galla...igrali__0.html 
http://victory.mil.ru/lib/books/memo..._ml/index.html 
---------------------- 
Галлай Марк .Проза 
http://www.lady.webnice.ru/literatur...authors&v=4351 
--------------------
Старое, но не устаревшее письмо. М.Л.Галлай – А.Е.Голованову
Предисловие Л.Лазарева. Публикация К.В.Галлай
http://magazines.russ.ru/october/2003/6/galll.html
----------------------------
"ЖИЗНЬ АРЦЕУЛОВА"
http://www.gramotey.com/index.htm?op...artseulova.zip
http://fidel-kastro.ru/gallai/gallai..._arceulova.htm
------------------------------
"Встречи"
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/galla...trechi__0.html
-------------------------------
   "Полоса точного приземления"( повесть)
http://www.mbstver.ru/eCatalog/guide...utputView=desc
 ж."Знамя" №№ 8, 9 - 1984г.
http://magazines.russ.ru/znamia/contents/1984.html

----------


## Sizif

*Петр Михайлович Стефановский*

                          Краткая биография

   Герой Советского Союза (5.03.1948), летчик-испытатель 1-го класса, генерал-майор авиации (1944).
    Родился 2 января 1903 года в деревне Чирковичи, ныне Светлогорского района Гомельской области, в семье крестьянина. Окончил сельскую школу. Работал в сельском хозяйстве. 
    С 1925 года в Красной Армии. В 1927 году окончил Ленинградскую военно-теоретическую школу, в 1928 году - Качинскую 1-ю военную авиационную школу лётчиков имени Мясникова. Работал лётчиком - инструктором.
    С 1931 - на лётно-испытательной работе в НИИ ВВС. 
    Участник Великой Отечественной войны. Некоторое время командовал 402-м истребительным авиационным полком особого назначения. Совершил 150 успешных боевых вылетов, в воздушных боях лично сбил 4 самолёта противника. Затем командовал одним из секторов ПВО Москвы. 
    С мая 1942 года вновь на лётно-испытательской работе. Был заместителем начальника отдела и заместителем начальника Управления НИИ ВВС. С 1944 года генерал-майор авиации. 
    После окончания войны продолжил службу в ВВС. Провёл 238 испытаний, совершил 16 первых вылетов на новых типах самолётов. Первым в мире выполнил высший пилотаж на реактивном самолёте. Всего освоил 316 типов самолётов. 
    5 марта 1948 года заместителю начальника управления испытания самолётов генерал-майору авиации П.М.Стефановскому за освоение новой военной техники и проявленные при этом мужество и отвагу, было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 
    С 1954 года - в запасе. Жил и работал в Москве. 
    Умер 23 февраля 1976 года. Похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище.
    Награждён орденами Ленина ( трижды ), Красного Знамени ( трижды ), Отечественной войны 1-й степени ( дважды ), Красной Звезды ( трижды ), медалями.
    Автор книги "Триста неизвестных". 

Источники информации:

Герои Советского союза: Краткий биографический словарь. Т.2./ Пред.ред.коллегии И.Н.Шкадов. - М.: Воениздат, 1988 / 
«Триста неизвестных» / П.М.Стефановский, М., Воениздат, 1968 / 
Хронология И.И.Родионова / ВВС России / 
http://www.peoples.ru/military/aviat..._stefanovskiy/
http://www.testpilots.ru/tp/russia/n...tefanovsky.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------
П.М.Стефановский. «Триста неизвестных» (Литературная запись Г. И. Григорьева)
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/300x/fog.htm
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/300x/index.htm
------------------------
Стефановский П.М.
"Крылья: Из истории планеризма и авиастроения"

Краткое описание

В очерках старейшего летчика-испытателя Героя Советского Союза генерал-майора авиации Петра Михайловича Стефановского (1903-1976) рассказывается о развитии воздухоплавания, авиации и авиастроения в России, о людях, первыми покоривших воздушную стихию, создавших принципиально новые конструкции летательных аппаратов и испытавших их. Автор раскрывает труд летчиков-испытателей, в том числе в суровые годы Великой Отечественной войны.
Очерки впервые публикуются в этой книге. Они дополнены извлечениями из мемуаров автора "Триста неизвестных", издававшихся в 1973 году.
http://www.centrmag.ru/book2202833.html
---------------------- 
П.М.Стефановский. «Триста неизвестных» - Генеральная проверка
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/01/5/index.shtml

===========================

*Лётчик-испытатель Джимми Коллинз*

   П.М.Стефановский - о Джимми Коллинзе:
"Возможно, вам приходилось читать книгу американца Джимми Коллинза "Летчик-испытатель". Это не просто замечательное литературное произведение, это — чистосердечная, глубоко правдивая исповедь талантливого летчика, обреченного условиями капиталистического авиационного производства на полуголодное существование, случайные заработки в преступно-опасных полетах и наконец на гибель в одном из них. 
Попав в крайнюю нужду, Джимми Коллинз взялся за проведение весьма рискованного испытания одного опытного пикирующего бомбардировщика. Он прекрасно понимал весь авантюризм организации эксперимента, сознавал чрезвычайную опасность своей работы в воздухе. Но другого выхода у летчика не было — надо кормить и себя, и семью... 
Автор ярко, я бы сказал, талантливо повествует о ходе испытаний, своих злоключениях и курьезах в полетах. Но не это берет за душу. Коллинз подробно описал и свое... последнее испытание самолета на пикирование. Мужественному, высококвалифицированному летчику, попавшему в безысходные тиски нужды, развязка была настолько ясна, что он технически обоснованно изложил на бумаге свою будущую и, как оказалось, очень близкую гибель. Впоследствии выяснилось и еще одно леденящее душу обстоятельство: главу о собственной гибели Коллинз писал для того, чтобы дать... заработать своему другу-журналисту на сенсационной статье..."
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/01/5/index.shtml
---------------------------------
Книга Джимми Коллинза "Лётчик-испытатель". Она выходила в нашей стране по крайней мере 2 раза -- в 1937-м и 1939-м годах. В архиве -- оба издания. Запускать файлы index37.htm и index39.htm
http://mihd.net/ji57a4
---------------------------------
  Обстоятельства  гибели Дж.Коллинза  
"Компании Грумман было предложено улучшить устойчивость самолетов F2F по курсу, штопорные характеристики и общую маневренность. Опытный образец самолета Грумман XF3F-1 сохранил двигатель R-1535-72, но его фюзеляж удлинился на 0,56 м (1 фут 10 дюймов), размах крыльев увеличился на 1,07 м (3 фута 6 дюймов), а также были внесены незначительные аэродинамические усовершенствования. Летчик-испытатель Джимми Коллинз поднял самолет в воздух 20 марта 1935г. в Фармингдэйле, а двумя днями позже он погиб, когда при выходе из пикирования отвалились крылья и двигатель. В том испытательном полете перегрузка составила 9g, превысив расчетную. Поэтому второй опытный самолет был построен с усиленным фитингом крепления нижнего крыла и моторной рамой. Самолет поднялся в воздух 9 мая 1935г. и затем был доставлен на авиационную базу Анакостиа для оценочных испытаний. 17 мая самолет вошел в плоский штопор, из которого невозможно было выйти, и пилот был вынужден катапультироваться. Восстановленный за три недели самолет был снабжен небольшим подфюзеляжным зализом внизу хвостового конуса-обтекателя, добавленного после продувок в штопорной аэродинамической трубе исследовательского центра НАСА. Всего было заказано 54 серийных истребителя F3F-1. в апреле 1936г. самолеты были приняты на вооружение эскадрильи авианосца "Рэйнджер", а в июне - эскадрильи авианосца "Саратога". После 1941г. самолеты F3F-1 использовались в учебно-тренировочных подразделениях..."
http://www.cofe.ru/avia/G/G-48.htm
http://koapp.narod.ru/information/en.../WW_II/F3F.htm
--------------------
Свидетельство читателя:
   "Лет тридцать тому назад я безуспешно добивался в библиотеке выдачи известной книги Джимми Коллинза "Лётчик-испытатель".По каким-то причинам эта книга лежала в спецфонде и приходилось лишь воображать - чего же такого антисоветского (точнее - для 30-х годов вполне советского,  а для 70-х уже анти...) накатал американец.В конце концов я книгу выклянчил и секрет открылся - на 150 крошечного формата страниц собственно "Летчика Испытателя" приходилось полсотни страниц водопьяновского предисловия - славословия Отцу Всех Лётчиков, пополам с призывами разбить собачьи головы врагов народа и "ОСОАВИАХИМ-а".
      Я как-то не полагал, что государство тоже может стесняться ранее сказаных слов. Очень приятно..."
http://forum.aldebaran.ru/index.php?topic=5688.0
-------------------------
Читая Джимми Коллинза
http://biblioteka.org.ua/book.php?id=1120002213&p=14
==============

----------


## FLOGGER

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Sizif

Рад, что подборка понравилась!

----------


## Sizif

*Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери*

Антуан Мари Жан-Батист Роже де Сент-Экзюпери 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B5%D1%80%D0%B8
http://www.peoples.ru/art/literature...stika/exupery/
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...84.D0.B8.D1.8F
http://www.mai.ru/projects/flight/exupery/index.htm
http://www.c-cafe.ru/days/bio/6/028.php
=========================
Биография 
Детство, отрочество, юность
(29 июня 1900, Лион, Франция — 31 июля 1944) — французский писатель и профессиональный лётчик. 

Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери родился во французском городе Лионе, в семье провинциального дворянина (графа). В возрасте четырёх лет потерял отца. Воспитанием маленького Антуана занималась мать. Экзюпери окончил школу иезуитов в Ле-Мане, учился в католическом пансионе в Швейцарии, а в 1917 году поступил в парижскую Школу изящных искусств на факультет архитектуры.

Профессия пилота
Поворотным в его судьбе стал 1921 год — тогда он был призван в армию и попал на курсы пилотов. Год спустя Экзюпери получил удостоверение пилота и переселился в Париж, где и обратился к писательским трудам. Однако на этом поприще он поначалу не снискал себе лавров и был вынужден браться за любую работу: торговал автомобилями, был продавцом в книжном магазине.
Лишь в 1925 году Экзюпери нашел свое призвание — стал пилотом компании «Аэропосталь», доставлявшей почту на северное побережье Африки. Через два года его назначили начальником аэропорта в Кап-Джуби, на самом краю Сахары, и там наконец обрел то внутреннее спокойствие, какого исполнены его поздние книги.

Пилот. Судьба. Гибель
В 1929 году Экзюпери возглавил отделение своей авиакомпании в Буэнос-Айресе; в 1931 вернулся в Европу, снова летал на почтовых линиях, был также и лётчиком-испытателем, а с середины 1930-х гг. выступал и как журналист, в частности, в 1935 году побывал в качестве корреспондента в Москве и описал этот визит в пяти небезынтересных очерках. Корреспондентом отправился он и на войну в Испании. В начале Второй Мировой войны Сент-Экзюпери сделал несколько боевых вылетов и был представлен к награде («Военный крест» (Croix de Guerre))[1]. В июне 1941 г. он переехал к сестре в неоккупированную фашистами зону, а позже переехал в США. Жил в Нью Йорке, где в числе прочего написал свою самую знаменитую книгу «Маленький принц» (1942, опубл. 1943). В 1943 г. он вернулся в ВВС Франции и участвовал в кампании в Северной Африке. 31 июля 1944 года отправился с аэродрома Борго на острове Корсика в разведывательный полет — и не вернулся.

Обстоятельства гибели
Долгое время о его гибели было ничего не известно. И только в 1998 году в море близ Марселя один рыбак обнаружил браслет. На нем было несколько надписей: «Antoine», «Consuelo» (так звали жену летчика) и «c/o Reynal & Hitchcock, 386, 4th Ave. NYC USA». Это был адрес издательства, в котором выходили книги Сент-Экзюпери. В мае 2000 г. ныряльщик Люк Ванрель заявил, что на 70-метровой глубине обнаружил обломки самолёта, возможно, принадлежавшего Сент-Экзюпери. Останки самолёта были рассеяны на полосе длиной в километр и шириной в 400 метров. Почти сразу французское правительство запретило любые поиски в этом районе. Разрешение было получено только осенью 2003 года. Специалисты подняли фрагменты самолёта. Один из них оказался частью кабины пилота, сохранился серийный номер самолёта: 2734-L. По американским военным архивам учёные сравнили все номера самолётов, исчезнувших в этот период. Так, выяснилось, что бортовой серийный номер 2734-L соответствует самолёту, который в ВВС США значился под номером 42-68223, то есть самолету Локхид P-38 «Лайтнинг», модификация F-4 (самолёт дальней фоторазведки), которым управлял Экзюпери.
Журналы Германских ВВС не содержат записей о сбитых в этой местности 31 июля 1944 года самолетах, а сами обломки не имеют явных следов обстрела. Это породило множество версий о крушении, включая версии о технической неисправности и суициде пилота.
Согласно публикациям прессы от марта 2008 г.[2], немецкий ветеран люфтваффе, 88-летний Хорст Рипперт заявил о том, что именно он сбил самолет Антуана Сент-Экзюпери. Согласно его заявлениям, он не знал, кто был за штурвалом самолета противника:

1)Антуана де Сент-Экзюпери мог сбить поклонник его творчества
http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...ntv.ru/128531/

2)В Германии нашли виновного в смерти Сент-Экзюпери
http://www.rambler.ru/news/world/lit.../12379541.html

3)Экс-пилот "Люфтваффе" сознался в убийстве Антуана де Сент-Экзюпери
http://www.rian.ru/review/20080317/101497040.html

4)Как сбить Экзюпери
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/704075/post70011583/

5)Сергей Вахрушев, Александр Заблотский. Последняя загадка маленького принца.  Жизнь и смерть выдающегося французского летчика и писателя. ( ч/б фото, 6 цв. проекций).  
(ж."Авиамастер" №6 - 2006г.)
http://vikond.comtv.ru/kontent2006.htm

6)Антуан Экзюпери и "Молния" 
Французский писатель и летчик (1900-1944) 
http://www.airpages.ru/cgi-bin/pg.pl...12&page=antuan

======================= 
Библиография 

Основные произведения
Courrier Sud. Editions Gallimard, 1929. English: Southern Mail. Южный почтовый. (Вариант: «Почта — на Юг»). Роман. Переводы на русский язык: Баранович М. (1960), Исаева Т. (1963), Кузьмин Д. (2000) 
Vol de nuit. Roman. Gallimard, 1931. Preface d’Andre Gide. English: Night Flight. Ночной полет. Роман. Награды: декабрь 1931, премия Фемина. Переводы на русский язык: Ваксмахер М. (1962) 
Terre des hommes. Roman. Editions Gallimard, Paris, 1938. English: Wind, Sand, and Stars. Планета людей. (Вариант: Земля людей.) Роман. Награды: 1939 Большая премия Французской академии (25.05.1939). 1940 Nation Book award USA. Переводы на русский язык: Велле Г. «Земля людей» (1957) , Нора Галь «Планета людей» (1963) 
Pilote de guerre. Recit. Editions Gallimard, 1942. English: Flight to Arras. Reynal&Hitchcock, New York, 1942. Военный летчик. Повесть. Переводы на русский язык: Тетеревникова А. (1963) 
Lettre а un otage. Essai. Editions Gallimard, 1943. English: Letter to a Hostage. Письмо заложнику. Эссе. Переводы на русский язык: Баранович М. (1960), Грачев Р. (1963), Нора Галь (1972) 
Le petit prince. The little prince. Reynal&Hitchcock, New York, 1943. (одновременно на французском и английском языках) Le petit prince. Illustrations originales de l’auteur. Editions Gallimard, 1945. English: The Little Prince. Маленький принц. Переводы на русский язык: Нора Галь (1958) 
Citadelle. Editions Gallimard, 1948. English: The Wisdom of the Sands. Цитадель. Переводы на русский язык: Кожевникова М. (1996) 

Послевоенные издания
Lettres de jeunesse. Editions Gallimard, 1953. Preface de Renee de Saussine. Письма юности. 
Carnets. Editions Gallimard, 1953. Записные книжки. 
Lettres а sa mиre. Editions Gallimard, 1954. Prologue de Madame de Saint-Exupery. Письма к матери. 
Un sens а la vie. Editions 1956. Textes inйdits recueillis et prйsentйs par Claude Reynal. Придать жизни смысл. Неизданные тексты, собранные Клодом Рейналем. 
Ecrits de guerre. Prйface de Raymond Aron. Editions Gallimard, 1982. Военные записки. 1939—1944 гг. 
Воспоминания о некоторых книгах. Эссе. Переводы на русский язык: Баевская Е. В. 

Небольшие работы
Кто ты, солдат? Переводы на русский язык: Гинзбург Ю. А. 
Лётчик (первый рассказ, опубликован 1 апреля 1926 года в журнале «Серебряный корабль»). 
Мораль необходимости. Переводы на русский язык: Цывьян Л. М. 
Надо придать смысл человеческой жизни. Переводы на русский язык: Гинзбург Ю. А. 
Обращение к американцам. Переводы на русский язык: Цывьян Л. М. 
Пангерманизм и его пропаганда. Переводы на русский язык: Цывьян Л. М. 
Пилот и стихии. Переводы на русский язык: Грачев Р. 
Послание американцу. Переводы на русский язык: Цывьян Л. М. 
Послание молодым американцам. Переводы на русский язык: Баевская Е. В. 
Предисловие к книге Энн Морроу-Линдберг «Поднимается ветер». Переводы на русский язык: Гинзбург Ю. А. 
Предисловие к номеру журнала «Документ», посвященному летчикам-испытателям. Переводы на русский язык: Гинзбург Ю. А. 
Преступление и наказание. Статья. Переводы на русский язык: Кузьмин Д. 
Среди ночи голоса врагов перекликаются из окопов. Переводы на русский язык: Гинзбург Ю. А. 
Темы «Цитадели». Переводы на русский язык: Баевская Е. В. 
Франция прежде всего. Переводы на русский язык: Баевская Е. В. 

Письма

Письма Ренэ де Соссин (1923—1930) 
Письма матери: [1939, декабрь] [1940, апрель] [1940, июнь] [1944, 5 января] [1944, июль] 
Письма жене, Консуэло: [1943, апрель] [1943?, без даты] 
Письма Х. (г-же Н): [1939, 26 октября] [1939, начало ноября] [1939, середина декабря] [1939, 22 или 23 декабря] [1939, декабрь] [1939, конец декабря] [1940, январь] [1940, июль] [1940, 1 декабря] [1941, 8 сентября] [1942, февраль] [1943?, неотправленное][текст] [1943, середина ноября?] [1943, декабрь] [1944, 10 января] [1944, 30 июля] 
Письма Леону Верту [1939?] [1940, январь] [1940, февраль] [1940, апрель] 
Письма Льюису Галантьеру [1941, ноябрь] [1942?, без даты] [1942, январь] [1944, май] 
Письма Ж. Пелисье. [1943, 8 июня] [1944, 10 января] [1944, 9-10 июля] 
Письма генералу Шамбу [1943, июнь: неотправленное письмо генералу Х. (генералу Шамбу?)] [1943, 3 июля] 
Письма Ивонне де Летранж [1944, февраль] 
Письма г-же Франсуа де Роз [1944, май] Переводы на русский язык: Цывьян Л. М. 
Письма Пьеру Даллозу [30 или 31 июля] 

Разное
(письма, телеграммы, записи…)

Запись в Книге почёта эскадрильи 1940 
Запись в Книге почёта авиагруппы 1/3 1942 
Письмо одному из противников [[1942] 
Письмо неизвестному корреспонденту 1944, 6 июня 
Телеграмма Кертису Хичкоку 1944, 15 июля 
Пари между Сент-Эксом и его другом полковником Максом Желе. 
Литературные премии

1930 — Фемина — за роман «Ночной полет»; 
1939 — Гран-При дю Роман Французской Академии — «Ветер, песок и звезды»; 
1939 — Национальная книжная премия США — «Ветер, песок и звезды». 

Военные награды
В 1939 году награжден Военным Крестом Французской Республики.

Названия в честь
Aйroport Lyon-Saint-Exupйry в Лионе; 
Астероид 2578 Saint-Exupйry, открыт астрономом Татьяной Смирновой (открыт 2 ноября 1975 под номером «B612»); 

Интересные факты
В дилогии «Искатели неба» Сергея Лукьяненко фигурирует персонаж Антуан Лионский, совмещающий профессию лётчика с литературными опытами. 
Потерпел аварию на самолёте Кодрон С.630 Симон (регистровый номер 7042, бортовой — F-ANRY) и совершил аварийную посадку в пустыне, что, впоследствии, привело к написанию романа «Маленький принц», действие которого также происходит в пустыне после аварийной посадки лётчика (можно сказать, что этот рассказ в какой-то степени о нём самом). 
Потерпел аварию и погиб на самолёте Локхид P-38 F-4 «Лайтнинг». 
---------------
Lockheed P-38 Lightning (Локхид P-38 Лайтнинг)
("Der Gabelschwanz Teuful")
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-38_%D...B8%D0%BD%D0%B3
http://wunderwaffe.narod.ru/Magazine/AirWar/103/01.htm
http://www.sudden-strike.ru/history/...D=3180&print=Y
http://www.cofe.ru/avia/L/L-73.htm
------------------
Литература
Григорьев В. П. Антуан Сент-Экзюпери: Биография писателя. — Л.: Просвещение, 1973. 
Нора Галь. Под звездой Сент-Экса. 
Грачёв Р. Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. — В кн.: Писатели Франции. Под ред. Е. Г. Эткинда. — М., Просвещение, 1964. — с. 661—667. 
Грачёв Р. О первой книге писателя-летчика. — «Нева», 1963, № 9. 
Губман Б. Маленький принц над цитаделью духа. — В кн.: Сент-Экзюпери А. де. Сочинения: В 2 т. — Пер. с фр. — М.: «Согласие», 1994. — Т.2, стр. 542. 
Марсель Мижо. Сент-Экзюпери (перевод с французского). Серия «ЖЗЛ». — М.: «Молодая гвардия», 1965. 
Stacy Schiff. Saint-Exupйry: A Biography. Pimlico, 1994. 
Стейси Шифф. Сент-Экзюпери. Биография (перевод с англ.) — М.: «Эксмо», 2003. 
Яценко Н. И. Мой Сент-Экзюпери: Записки библиофила. — Ульяновск: Симб. кн., 1995. — 184 с.: ил. 
Bell M. Gabrielle Roy and Antoine De Saint-Exupйry: Terre Des Hommes — Self and Non-Self. 
Capestany E.J. The Dialectic of the Little Prince. 
Higgins J.E. The Little Prince : A Reverie of Substance. 
Les critiques de notre temps et Sain-Exupйry. Paris, 1971. 
Nguyen-Van-Huy P. Le Compagnon du Petit Prince: Cahier d’Exercises sur le Texte de Saint-Exupйry. 
Nguyen-Van-Huy P. Le Dйvenir et la Conscience Cosmique chez Saint-Exupйry. 
Van Den Berghe C.L. La Penseй de Saint-Exupйry. 
http://www.antoinedesaintexupery.com/
-----------------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери."МОЛИТВА"
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/azhur/post70012798/
-------------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. "Маленький принц"
 © Перевод: Андрей Шаров
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/mprinc_s.txt

Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. "Маленький принц"
(перевод Норы Галь)
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/mprinc.txt

"МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ПРИНЦ"
http://www.vavilon.ru/noragal/pp/pp01.html

"Маленький принц"
http://malenkiyprinc.narod.ru/
==================
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери.
"Планета людей"
(Перевела с английского Нора Галь )http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/planeta.txt
-------------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери. 
"Ночной полет"
(Перевод М.Ваксмахера)
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/nochnoypolet.txt
-------------------------
Antuan de Saint-Exupery.
 "Vol de nuit"
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/volenuit.txt
-------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери.
" Цитадель"
(Перевод М. Кожевниковой)
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/citadel.txt
-------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери.
 "Южный почтовый"
(Перевод Дмитрия Кузьмина )
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/ekzuperi_mail.txt
--------------------------
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери.
"Письмо заложнику"
(Перевела с английского Нора Галь) 
http://lib.ru/EKZUPERY/ekzuperi_letter.txt
---------------------------

----------


## Sizif

*Дмитрий Пантелеевич Панов*

                                 Биография 

Дмитрий Пантелеевич Панов (1910—1994),  полковник авиации, 
Участник боёв в Китае (1939 г.) в составе эскадрильи С. П. Супруна. Военком эскадрильи 43-го истребительного авиаполка. С осени 1942 г. — замполит 2-го истребительного авиаполка (85-го гвардейского истребительного авиаполка). Автор книги «Русские на снегу: судьба человека на фоне исторической метели», изданной во Львове в издательстве «СПОЛОМ» в 2003 году.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
------------------------------------------
    Эта книга, представляющая несомненный интерес, и для поклонников авиации, и вообще для неравнодушных к истории нашей страны людей, как и любые другие нетривиальные - и по содержанию,и по манере написания - мемуары, вызывает довольно противоречивые чувства - настолько она не укладывается  в привычные для всех нас рамки. Cлишком уж много возникает вопросов по ходу чтения(как "исторических", так и "технических") - особенно, если учесть, ГДЕ и КОГДА она была напечатана. Именно поэтому я бы рекомендовал тем, кому удастся раздобыть её( в Сети книги в полном объёме нет - во всяком случае, пока), не доверять так уж слепо,без дополнительной и серьёзной проверки "по методу ГРУ"( по источникам cчитающимся надёжными) всем тем утверждениям, фактам и мнениям автора, которые не соответствуют привычным для вас представлениям о нашем давнем и недавнем  прошлом...
                                                     Sizif
-----------------------------------------------------------
О книге Дмитрия Панова "Русские на снегу" и её авторе
http://forum.il2.com.ua/forum/showthread.php?t=110
-----------------
О мемуарах летчика Дмитрия Панова
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/vict...600/index.html
"...Книга эта издана, к сожалению, не у нас, издана она в Львове, на Украине, в 2003 году, и попала она ко мне в руки только этим летом. Книга во многих отношениях замечательная, это почти тысяча страниц воспоминаний человека, который, что называется, от звонка до звонка провоевал, причем Панов воевал не только во время Великой Отечественной, он воевал в Китае, и его воспоминания удивительная вещь – с одной стороны, очень легкий язык, иногда напоминающий «Похождения бравого солдата Швейка Ярослава Гашека», иногда очень горькая, уничижительная ирония, от которой просто хочется плакать, потому что вещи, о которых он пишет, он пережил сам, пережили многие из тех, с кем он служил и те, кто погиб, воюя в составе истребительных полков, в которых он служил. Причем Панов в расцвете своей карьеры, скажем так, был комиссаром истребительного полка, который сначала был просто 2-й полк, потом его сделали Гвардейским 45-м, вот в составе этого полка он провоевал большую часть войны, начиная со Сталинграда. Эта книга просто потрясает. Я думаю, что в дальнейшем мы сделаем в рамках программы рубрику, в конце каждой программы в течение пяти, плюс-минус, минут мы будем цитировать мемуары кого-то из фронтовиков, которые в последнее время выходят, когда люди уже не боятся рассказывать, что происходило на самом деле и называть вещи своими именами. И сегодняшнюю программу я хочу построить именно как цитирование воспоминаний Панова, потому что лучше, чем человек, которому пришлось все это пережить, что называется, на собственной шкуре, рассказать не может никто..."
-----------------
Мемуары летчика Дмитрия Панова
http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/victory/53600.phtml
------------------
Воспоминания из книги бывшего летчика-истребителя Дмитрия Панова "РУССКИЕ НА СНЕГУ"
http://mirror01.iptelecom.net.ua/~zhistory/kiev41dt.htm
----------------
 Війна, як вона була: погляд справжнього фронтовика
http://www.pravda.com.ua/news_print/2006/5/10/41584.htm
--------------------
(“Русские на снегу"(отрывки)
http://www.sevastopol.ws/Forums/?fil...=1208&start=45
-----------------
О женщинах-пилотах
http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fname=izrechi7
Литвяк Лидия Владимировна
http://www.airwar.ru/history/aces/ac...ts/litvak.html
-----------------
Дмитрий Пантелеевич Панов, лётчик-истребитель
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000003235
---------------
  Мнения о книге:
 Панов Д.П. Русские на снегу. - Львов: СПОЛОМ.2003г.
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/archive/858/858135.htm
"...Собственные впечатления. Полностью книгу пока, что не прочитал. Читаю отрывками (на "запойное" чтение не хватает силы воли) ибо в процессе чтения чувствую, что пытаюсь найти жемчужину в … известном продукте жизнедеятельности..."
-------------
Фотогалерея Д .Панова
http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000003235
--------------
Игорь ЛОСЕВ
ЗЕРНА И ПЛЕВЕЛЫ: О ЦЕННОСТИ ЧЕСТНЫХ МЕМУАРОВ
http://fleet.sebastopol.ua/index.php...le_to_view=815
-----------------

----------


## Sizif

*Лётчик-космонавт СССР
               заслуженный лётчик-испытатель СССР
                   Береговой Георгий Тимофеевич
                               1921 - 1995*
                                                           Биография и её варианты
    Летчик-космонавт СССР, дважды Герой Советского Союза (26.10.1944, 1.11.1968), Заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР (1961), генерал-лейтенант авиации (1977).
    Родился 15 апреля 1921 г. в с. Федоровка Полтавской области. Окончил Ворошиловоградскую школу военных летчиков имени Пролетариата Донбасса в июне 1941 г. Через год он освоил пилотирование штурмовика Ил-2 и начал воевать командиром эскадрильи 90-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка. 
    Участник Великой Отечественной войны. За время участия в боевых действиях с мая 1942 г. летчик-штурмовик Георгий Береговой совершил 186 боевых вылетов, бомбил и штурмовал вражеские танки, артиллерийские батареи, речные переправы и эшелоны, 3 раза был сбит, 3 раза горел в самолете, но всегда возвращался в строй.
    В ходе боев за Сандомирский плацдарм гвардии капитан Береговой был участником легендарного "звездного" налета советской авиации на фашистский аэродром под Львовом. А служил он в 5-м штурмовом авиационном корпусе, которым командовал один из первых семерых Героев Советского Союза генерал-майор Николай Петрович Каманин. В октябре 1944 г. Георгию Береговому тоже присвоили звание Героя Советского Союза.
    В послевоенный период Г.Т. Береговой закончил в 1948 году Высшую офицерскую школу и курсы лётчиков-испытателей. В ГК НИИ ВВС он стал в заниматься испытаниями нового поколения реактивных самолетов. Поднял в первый полет (в качестве 2 летчика) и выполнил испытания Р-2 (И-320; 9.09.1949). Участвовал в испытаниях МиГ-19П, СМ-12, СМ-30 (МиГ-19), Як-27К, Су-9 (1958), Ту-128 (1962), ведущий летчик-испытатель по гос.испытаниям Як-25. 
    Однажды в полете на Су-9 Береговой ощутил частичное заклинивание в системе управления - ручка не шла "на себя". Такая неисправность, как правило требует катапультироваться. После нескольких попыток преодолеть упор, Береговой с силой рванул на себя ручку, и она пошла! Оказалось, что в элемент проводки системы управления (до бустера) попал какой-то болт, а при сильном рывке он выскочил. за проявленную выдержку и спасение самолета П.О.Сухой наградил Георгия Тимофеевича кинокамерой.
    Первым на практике осваивал гермошлем ГШ-4.
    Им было испытано более 60 типов самолётов. В 1956 году без отрыва от лётно-испытательной работы окончил Военно-воздушную академию (ныне им. Ю.Гагарина). Заместитель начальника 1 испытательного управления ГК НИИ ВВС по летной части.
    14 апреля 1961 года удостоен звания "Заслуженный лётчик-испытатель СССР". 
    В 1964 г. был зачислен в отряд советских космонавтов. Помощь бывшего фронтового командира Н.П.Каманина, который тогда руководил подготовкой первого отряда советских космонавтов, помогла 43-летнему испытателю преодолеть возрастной ценз (35 лет). 
    В 1968 в Центр управления полетами в Евпатории приехала группа новых будущих космонавтов, среди которых были Герой Советского Союза, 47-летний полковник Георгий Береговой и 41-летний подполковник Владимир Шаталов. Не проявив привычного почтения к техническому руководству полетами, эти офицеры заявили, что опытных летчиков, как это принято в авиации и на флоте, необходимо привлекать не только к тренировкам к полету на готовом космическом корабле, но и к самой разработке пилотируемой космической техники.
     Береговой смело заявил, что члены Госкомиссии, техническое руководство и прочие руководители проявляют излишнюю осторожность, на годы растягивают беспилотные пуски (после смерти В.М.Комарова). Если форсировать запуски космических кораблей с человеком на борту, то и новые пилотируемые конструкции будут создаваться гораздо быстрее.
    28 августа 1968 г. был запущен еще один космический корабль 7К-ОК под названием "Космос-238", благополучно вернувшийся на Землю. Все 5 беспилотных полетов кораблей этой серии прошли успешно, и правительственная комиссия приняла решение о подготовке пилотируемого полета. Необходимо было не только повторить полет, который выполнял В. Комаров, но и пойти дальше - осуществить стыковку двух космических кораблей, что позволило бы начать подготовку к запуску долговременных космических станций.
    25 октября без замечаний был произведен запуск беспилотного корабля-мишени 7К-ОК N 10 "Союз-2". Его бортовые системы работали нормально. Было решено, что дальнее сближение с беспилотным кораблем будет производиться в автоматическом режиме с помощью поисковой системы "Игла", а с расстояния 150 метров пилот "активного корабля "Союз-3" начнет сближение вручную. Так как баллистики рассчитали проведение стыковки на затемненной, ночной части орбиты, то для визуального ориентира на "Союзе-2" в виде пирамиды засветятся сигнальные огни. Многие не соглашались с проведением стыковки на неосвещенной части орбиты. Многие понимали, что без определенного периода адаптации к невесомости и привыкания к ощущениям реального полета поставленную задачу с ходу будет выполнить очень сложно...
    Ракета-носитель стартовала  26 октября в 11 часов 34 минуты 18,1 секунды.
    Далее все шло более чем удачно. Космонавт доложил: "Дальность - 40". То есть шеститонные космические корабли друг от друга отделяло всего 40 метров, и в это время они ушли из зоны радиовидимости наземных пунктов слежения. Как только корабли вновь появились в зоне связи, все поняли, что "слепая" стыковка не состоялась...
    Когда у Берегового спросили о самочувствии, он ответил:
    - Самочувствие отличное, настроение паршивое.
    А произошло вот что, "Союз-2" при приближении к нему пилотируемого аппарата оказался перевернутым по продольной оси на 180 градусов. Только что перенеся стартовые перегрузки и волнение, не имея времени, чтобы привыкнуть к необычному состоянию невесомости, неприятным ощущениям тошноты, космонавт обязан был осуществить стыковку вручную, хотя до него с этой задачей прекрасно справлялась автоматика. Береговой с трудом адаптировался к быстро наступившей темноте и "погнался" за четырьмя трапециевидными огнями на приближающемся "Союзе-2". Когда он на дальности 30 метров затормозил, то сообразил, что надо перевернуть свой "Союз", иначе штырь его "активного" корабля не состыкуется с конусом "пассивного" двойника. Потом решил выйти в световую зону и нечаянно зацепил одну из ручек управления. Его "Союз-3" завертело. В течение 3 минут космонавт выправлял крен, расходовал около 40 кг топлива и понял, что продолжать сближение космических объектов уже опасно.
    Многое, что пришлось испытать Береговому в том героическом полете, на Земле никто не предусмотрел, многому не обучили на тренажерах, а кто-то еще вдобавок ошибся в расчетах и предположениях. В тот раз конструкторы-проектировщики, баллистики и специалисты по автоматике невольно создали такие условия для космического рейда отважного человека, что он в сложной цепи управления орбитальным полетом стал самым "напряженным" звеном.
    И все же космонавт вернулся на Землю с огромным числом ценных замечаний, которые помогли устранить ошибки и недоработки в подготовке новой смены космонавтов и проектировании более совершенных космических кораблей.
    "За успешное выполнение орбитального полета и проявленные при этом мужество и героизм" полковник Г. Т. Береговой был награжден второй медалью "Золотая Звезда" и удостоен звания дважды Героя Советского Союза.
    В 1972-1987 - начальник Центра подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А.Гагарина.. В 1987 г. в звании генерал-лейтенанта ушел в отставку.
    Г.Т. Береговой имел труды в области космонавтики и инженерной психологии. Кандидат психологических наук. Являлся соавтором научных открытий в области физики верхней атмосферы.
    Избирался депутатом Верховного Совета СССР 8-10 созывов (1974-1989); был командующим Всесоюзной комсомольской военно-спортивной игры "Орленок", командующим Всесоюзным юнармейским движением; являлся заместителем председателя Общества советско-венгерской дружбы, членом Президентского совета общества "СССР-Франция", председателем Общества советско-польской дружбы; избирался председателем совета Межреспубликанского союза ветеранов и воинов запаса; написал книги "Земля - стратосфера - космос", "Космос – землянам", "Три высоты", "Грань мужества", "Небо начинается на Земле", "По зову сердца"
    Лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1981); был награжден двумя орденами Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Александра Невского и Богдана Хмельницкого 3-й степени, двумя орденами Красной Звезды, двумя орденами Отечественной войны 1 степени, медалями, а также многими иностранными наградами; Герой Социалистического Труда НРБ; был удостоен золотых медалей им. Циолковского (АН СССР) и им. Гагарина (FAI). Являлся Почетным гражданином городов Калуги (Россия), Луганска, Енакиево, Винницы (Украина), Плевена, Сливена (Болгария).
    Скончался 30 июня 1995 года. Похоронен в Москве на Новодевичьем кладбище.
http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_v.../beregovoi.htm
http://airaces.narod.ru/all7/beregov.htm
http://www.astronaut.ru/crossroad/032.htm
http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/nii_v.../beregovoi.htm
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id= 
http://aviatema.nm.ru/fil_pilots/37.htm. 1052 
========================

*О Береговом - биографические " разные разности"*

«Коррида» в кабинете генерала Берегового
http://www.astronaut.ru/bookcase/boo...01/text/13.htm
----------------
Виктор Мазаров 
"Рожденный летать" 
http://www.komunist.com.ua/?news_id=1386&themes_id=22
-----------------
"...Наш полет продолжается почти полтора часа. Мне уже приходилось летать с экипажем опытнейшего летчика Никитенко Константина Сергеевича — экипаж отличный (в очень сложных метеоусловиях на этом же самолете мы с Георгием Береговым летели с космодрома в Москву 1 ноября 1968 года)..."
(Н.П.Каманин 1969 год.)(фото)
http://ipbox.by.ru/projects/il-18/regs/74268/
------------------
Самый странный полет
http://www.kp.ru/daily/23979.4/74350/print/
------------------
Я.И.Верников Ю.А.Гарнаев 
"Георгий Тимофеевич Береговой"
http://pilot.agr.su/dax/18/10/index.shtml
--------------------
Рожденных летать заставляют ползать
http://www.donbass.dn.ua/2004/08/207...fotka=20775-07
"...клуб, из числа старейших в стране, с небольшими перерывами существует свыше 70 лет. Для мальчишек довоенного поколения он стал школой мужества и строжайшей дисциплины. Именно в ее "классах" начинали путь к подвигу десятеро из 28 енакиевцев-Героев Советского Союза и среди них летчик-космонавт, дважды Герой Г.Т.Береговой ..."
---------------------
Полнометражный художественный фильм
"Москва - Кассиопея (1973)
(главный консультант, летчик-космонавт СССР Георгий Береговой)
http://www.kinoros.ru/db/movies/974/crew.html
http://www.kinoros.ru/db/movies/974/full.html
-------------
Москвичи приветствуют космонавта Георгия Берегового 01.11.1968 г.(фото)
http://visualrian.ru/images/item/68299 
-----------------
Покушение на Брежнева 22 января 1969
("ВЫСТРЕЛЫ У БОРОВИЦКИХ ВОРОТ И ПРЕРВАННАЯ ТЕЛЕТРАНСЛЯЦИЯ")
http://www.whoiswho.ru/russian/Curnom/42002/ter.htm
http://subscribe.ru/archive/history..../29201341.html
http://javot.net/arhiv/16_10.htm
--------------------
Георгий Береговой и Виктор Янукович
http://www.ya2008.com.ua/rus/photo/t...tobanklist666/
-------------
Три высоты Берегового
( разные истории из жизни, в том числе -как из музея Звёздного городка украли часы, облетевшие Луну...)
http://ntsu.com.ua/time/216.html
-------------------
"ДВЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ ГЕРОЯ ГЕОРГИЯ БЕРЕГОВОГО" 
(с фонограммой голоса)
http://www.vor.ru/Space_now/Cosmonau...ts_5_1251.html
----------------
(сайт "Космический мемориал")
http://space-memorial.narod.ru/cosmonauts/beregovoy.htm
---------------
Памятник на Новодевичьем кладбище в Москве
http://www.astronaut.ru/crossroad/032.htm
http://novodevichye.narod.ru/beregovoi.html
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?id=39
Бронзовый бюст на родине
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?id=38
http://www.prazdnikinfo.ru/5/35/1/i21_12739p0.htm 
Мемориальная доска в посёлке Чкаловский
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?id=1109
--------------------
Авиафорумы - о Береговом
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/arhprint/44029
-------------------
Книги о Береговом:
Степанов В.А. "Серп Земли"
( Повесть в новеллах). - Роман-газета, 1981, № 6 (916 
    Источники: 

   Герои Советского Союза: Краткий биографический словарь. Т.1. М.:Воениз.1987. 
   За мужество и отвагу / И. Горобец, В. Дмитренко, П. Клименко и др. 2-е изд. - Ха 
   Люди бессмертного подвига. Книга 1. М., 1975 
   Ребров М.Ф. Советские космонавты. - Изд. 2-е, доп.- М.,1983. 
   Романов А.П.,Лебедев Л.А.,Лукьянов Б.Б. Сыны голубой планеты. - М.,1981 
   Советская Военная Энциклопедия. - 2 изд. - Т. 1: - М.:Воениз,1990 
   Советские и российские космонавты. 1960-2000. М., 2001 
   Сомов Г.А. Третья высота. 2-е изд. М., 1983 
-----------------------
Сочинения:
Угол атаки. М., 1971. 255 с.;
Небо начинается на Земле. М., 1976. 255 с.;
По зову сердца. М., 1981. 80 с.;
Деятельность космонавта в полете и повышение её эффективности. М., 1981. 264 с. Соавт.: П.Р. Попович, Б.В. Волынов и др.;
О времени и о себе. М., 1982. 64 с.;
Космос - землянам. 2-е изд. М., 1983. 191 с.;
Три высоты. М., 1986. 254 с.
----------------------
книги - Георгий Тимофеевич Береговой 
http://www.biblus.ru/Default.aspx?auth=3997v3
-----------------------
Береговой Георгий Тимофеевич 
Угол атаки (читать)
http://www.amyat.narod.ru/memo/beregovoy_gt/ 
 "Угол атаки" (обложка)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...oy-ugol-71.jpg
-----------------
Береговой Г.Т., 
Григоренко В.Н., 
Богдашевский Р.Б., 
Почкаев И.Н. 
"КОСМИЧЕСКАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ"
 (читать)
http://www.astronaut.ru/bookcase/boo...ov/beregov.htm 
"Космическая академия"
(обложка)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...kosmich-87.jpg
http://www.infanata.org/2006/11/17/b...akademija.html
--------------------
Береговой Г. "Космос - землянам"
(обложка)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...-kosmos-81.jpg
-------------------
Береговой Г. "О времени и о себе" (обложка)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...oy-o-vr-82.jpg
------------------
Береговой Г. "Небо начинается с Земли" (обложка)
http://epizodsspace.testpilot.ru/bib...oy-nebo-76.jpg
-----------------
 Г. Береговой"Космос - землянам"(Серия: "Эврика") 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3498159/
http://www.alib.ru/findp.php4?author...B%FF%ED%E0%EC+
------------------
Береговой Георгий Тимофеевич 
"Три высоты" (текст)
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/beregovoy/

----------


## alexvolf

Летчик-испытатель Игорь Шелест "С крыла на крыло" Издательство "Молодая гвардия" 1969г и "Лечу за мечтой" 1973г, Михаил
Водопьянов"На крыльях в Арктику" 1954г и "Друзья в небе" Из-во Советская Россия 1967г, сборник о летчик-испытатель Юрий Гарнаев" Проверено на себе" при активном участии летчиков-испытателей Ю.Бы-
кова и Л.Рыбикова
Имена писателей известные-книги также.

----------


## Digit

Анатолий Маркуша
"Чудеса на колесах"
скачать эту книгу можно здесь
http://zerodragon.ucoz.com/load

----------


## Macmep

Подборку книг А.Маркуши (в частности, повесть "Нет", а также 3-томник его избранных произведений) можно найти тут:
http://scilib.narod.ru/avia.html

----------


## simsim

> ---------------------------
> Г.М.Шиянов Я.И.Верников 
> Марк Лазаревич Галлай
> http://pilot.agr.su/dax/18/16/index.shtml
> ----------------


Эта статья написана А.А.Щербаковым, а не Г.М.Шияновым и Я.И.Верниковым...

----------

